# mazer



## fatman (Mar 7, 2007)

man does any body know about mazer beans from dutch passion?i order some then all i hear is bad.just my lk.thanks for any info.
                                                              fatman

               i can handle any thing but temptation


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2007)

I grew a "Mazar" cutting from DP stock, a few yrs back. I enjoyed it. Short stocky, appeared 100% indica. Was pretty easy to grow. I'd give it a 7-8 on the 1-10 scale.


----------

